# Does my face match my type?



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

I think I look like an introvert in the first pic, but maybe an extrovert in the second?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I would say no, because you look like an stp, not an ntp.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

Really? I think this "looking a certain type" thing is really interesting, although I'm not sure how you go about assessing what features mean what.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not sure which type do you look like, but not an INTP. If I saw you on street, I would never say you're an INTP. 
Maybe an STP, as @Promethea said. I have not thought deeply in associations between types and aspects, but yours seems unnatural for someone like me...

The tatoo (second image) and your hair style (first) does not match, although maybe I need to know more people and open my mind :tongue:


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

I read up on the stp type and there are things that match up. I like the outdoors, I am a runner, I like playing with weapons, I like making stuff.
Yet I always test as INTP


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I really don't know much about types looking a certain way, but INTP would not be my first guess here.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam (Jun 2, 2010)

I forgot: your avatar remembers me Trinity from Matrix 

Maybe you look like her type, which I don't remember but I'm quite sure not an INTP. Although she's only a film character, maybe there's no correlation.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

Actually, On another site where I have that same picture posted it's caption reads," How much do clothes cost in the matrix?"


----------



## MensSuperMateriam (Jun 2, 2010)

Devilsapple said:


> Actually, On another site where I have that same picture posted it's caption reads," How much do clothes cost in the matrix?"


They're free, because they're computer simulated :laughing:


----------



## Hijinks (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say in the second you look quite eNFj. And maybe someone who looks like they would deal MDMA.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

based on your clothing you look STP. Based on purely your body language and facial features you look INTP. your last picture looks like you are trying to use more Fe.... perhaps because you find it more attractive. INTP women tend to use Fe more than INTP men because they may feel the need to be more womanly or extroverted or in the moment. Not to mention INTP's will generally like the way they look better when they are in this Fe mode because.... it isn't them. It's almost like they are trying to impersonate the one they are attracted to in photos. We all seem to do this. Not just INTP's. 

I could be wrong.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

thehigher said:


> based on your clothing you look STP. Based on purely your body language and facial features you look INTP. your last picture looks like you are trying to use more Fe.... perhaps because you find it more attractive. INTP women tend to use Fe more than INTP men because they may feel the need to be more womanly or extroverted or in the moment. Not to mention INTP's will generally like the way they look better when they are in this Fe mode because.... it isn't them. It's almost like they are trying to impersonate the one they are attracted to in photos. We all seem to do this. Not just INTP's.
> 
> I could be wrong.



I think you're right. The second picture was taken by my little sister who is a major extrovert, anytime I'm around her I come out of my shell a lot more, maybe I'm mirroring her? Pictures taken of me by me look more introverted. For example..


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd say you like like an E.


----------



## touched (Nov 18, 2009)

Your face looks really different in the first pic than in the second pic.

In the first pic you look more intp... that is, like the intps I've met so far. I don't really know if there really is an 'intp look' or if I'm just seeing a pattern because I'm looking for one... but the words I'd use to describe intp features are 'rounded'/'full' as opposed to angular/narrow. Big clear eyes. As in, they may have angular/sharp faces but the features within them aren't really... Okay I will stop not making sense now. 

That being said, you don't dress like _any_ intps I know :crazy:


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I actually thought you looked like an INXP; My mind is a bit open past stereotypes though. I've known many INTPs that went for the gothic/tattoed look. Personally, the way you look looks like you are a bit more open minded and creative. Which screams N instead of S to me.

I must also say that you're a very beautiful girl. I dig your style.


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

The first few look STP, the profile picture looks NTJ, and I can't really place the latter picture as all of the INTPs I've met tend towards homeless-chic.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

Theaetetus said:


> The first few look STP, the profile picture looks NTJ, and I can't really place the latter picture as all of the INTPs I've met tend towards homeless-chic.


I am quite the chameleon with my style, my hair color is always different. I have "theme" outfits. Like one day I am dressed as Selene from underworld another day I will be dressed like what I think a fairy would dress like. I have a bunch of different glasses and hair extensions that I change in and out. Sometimes I even wear custom fangs.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

Wulfdot said:


> I actually thought you looked like an INXP; My mind is a bit open past stereotypes though. I've known many INTPs that went for the gothic/tattoed look. Personally, the way you look looks like you are a bit more open minded and creative. Which screams N instead of S to me.
> 
> I must also say that you're a very beautiful girl. I dig your style.



Thank you . You hit the nail on the head really. I am extremely creative and open minded. People who know me excuse my "eccentric" style and interests by saying I am simply an artistic person. Also, I have met another INTP male and he has dyed red hair and dressed kind of like a raver/goth.


----------



## Peanut Brittle (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought xNTP when I first saw the pictures. It definitely made sense right away and I'm glad I guessed right for once.

But either way you look "pulchritudinous". :laughing: I really admire your look!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Now that I have talked to you a bit, I'm certain you are an intp. You are just really good at makeup unlike most of us. ; P


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Devilsapple said:


> Thank you . You hit the nail on the head really. I am extremely creative and open minded. People who know me excuse my "eccentric" style and interests by saying I am simply an artistic person. Also, I have met another INTP male and he has dyed red hair and dressed kind of like a raver/goth.


Hehe; There was a thread dedicated to Tattoos and Piercings and it was mostly filled up with NTPs. I cannot believe anyone would say that you weren't.  Red Hair, I've thought abought getting my hair dyed red. I've also thought about getting a complimentary Silver/Black or Red/Black hair style. My dad (INTJ) said it would make me look like a skunk but I think I can do it in a way that makes it really unique and non-skunkish looking. If I go red and black (which is what he'd prefer I do) It would be somewhat more unique looking then the average hair dying.

I also plan to get some tattoos when I stop chickening out  I've got semi eccentric taste, however, as I'm still living under his roof [which he loves to remind me] my style is currently on hold.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

Wulfdot said:


> Hehe; There was a thread dedicated to Tattoos and Piercings and it was mostly filled up with NTPs. I cannot believe anyone would say that you weren't.  Red Hair, I've thought abought getting my hair dyed red. I've also thought about getting a complimentary Silver/Black or Red/Black hair style. My dad (INTJ) said it would make me look like a skunk but I think I can do it in a way that makes it really unique and non-skunkish looking. If I go red and black (which is what he'd prefer I do) It would be somewhat more unique looking then the average hair dying.
> 
> I also plan to get some tattoos when I stop chickening out  I've got semi eccentric taste, however, as I'm still living under his roof [which he loves to remind me] my style is currently on hold.


Red and black would be cool, if you use a vegetable dye like manic panic, you can get it out easier if you don't like it.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jun 27, 2010)

At this point, I'm pretty well convinced I'm an INFJ. What do you think?










With bangs (and reading glasses, which I have to wear when I read... ach, aging.)










I think I need to cut my bangs again.


----------

